# i went into the psychiatrist like....it didn't end well lol



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

:mum
well i jumped the gun on "it didn't end well" i do have to go a few more times to get a new prescription


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

What are you trying to get a prescription for? Valium?

Hopefully subsequent session go better for you.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

zomgz said:


> What are you trying to get a prescription for? Valium?
> 
> Hopefully subsequent session go better for you.


klonopin or valium either one i hate valium and xanax 
i get bad back pains from all the stress i endure 
moral is doesn't hurt to speak up and let people tell you what's best for you
only you know what's best for you


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

The moral is this forum is as real as the world outside. So if I tell my psychiatrist that the medicine I take kills joy, increases anxiety but does not make me any more productive or happier, and that is a chilling word carrying sadness, will I have to try some other mood stabilizer to prevent mania, which I know is impossible to experience anymore yet cannot be explained because if I were to say a mob is following me around I would not get an antidepressant that works.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

So your therapist didn't want to have coffee with you?Is that what I'm hearing?


----------



## blahblahdeeblah (Feb 20, 2015)

Valium isnt always that magical. You need to take a ton.


----------



## kiiinglouie (Jan 12, 2015)

the scene was just always funny to me 
when he says "think about that hotshot" lol

and well no i have zero tolerance for benzos 
xanax will not go over .25mg hell sometimes .125mg is enough to take the edge off .5mg i feel hammered but it's effects does not last long maybe an hr
ativan .25mg works nicely and last a few hrs more than xanax maybe 4 but the amnesic side effects is a deal breaker now at first i wouldnt have any memory loss but now i do xanax doesnot give me that at all even at .5mg

valium on the other hand at 10mg i feel it nicely no drowsiness no memory loss, i can drive and last well over 24 hrs for me the only side effect is a bit of cotton mouth but nothing a bottle of water wont fix not saying valium is for anyone but for me the time i took it was great

in the end i dont need it all the time either i work from home most of the time but sometimes i do need to get out and a little extra helping hand would be great 
just a bit ticked off that my insurance got screwed up and my GP put on me a SSRI


----------

